# Zorro update from Atlantis!



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hey guys we have finished the box and received approval, instructions almost done will be very similiar to the original sheet. Box design was done by Andy Yanchus artwork by Mort Kunstler. Compared next to Moebius Wonder Woman.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

They Make a lovely couple. Cannot wait for this kit


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

Excellent News... Really looking forward to this one as well!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

The box looks amazing!... another must have kit!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking forward to this one, I remember seeing it as a kid, but never built one.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I built one of these as a kid, and loved it. Nice to see it's coming back out again. 

Sean


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

My pre-order is in! What an absolutely unbelievable summer for figure kits! These are the good ol' days.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am really looking forward to this kit!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

I never had this one as a kid either, so I am very much looking forward to getting one, or two. Looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Saving my pennies.....


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*The next question is...*

The release of all these great old kits at cheap prices brings up a very pleasant problem to have... what do i do with all the glue bombs and poorly built originals i've paid dearly for over the years?  Do i stubbornly restore the one's i have... or buy a nice new one and take it easy on myself? Guess time will tell. Next one will surely be the Penguin! 
Cliff


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Has the release date been made more precise.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

The best kit announcement of the year for me, can't wait.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Between August 15th and August 30th


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

PF Flyer said:


> My pre-order is in! What an absolutely unbelievable summer for figure kits! These are the good ol' days.


PF Flyer and Carly got it right; these are indeed the good old days. Amazing. I guess somebody really does care... [sniff, sniff]


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Sweeeeet!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool news!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I remember the one and only time I had this kit. I was about 8 give or take and on my way to the dentist to have my last baby tooth removed which was imbedded in an absessed gum. Every 8 year old's worse nightmare and the experience didn't disappoint.

The dentist suggested my mom get me a popsicle to gnaw on the way home. We stopped at a confectionary on the way back (and recall in 1970 just about all retail merchants sold models). There I saw Zorro sitting behind the counter and high on a shelf. I couldn't take my eyes off it and my mother noticed. Without me even asking, Ma told the clerk to ring it up. A REAL fond memory.
Mega-Lantis : To you I offer this misty eyed heartfelt thanks!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice looking graphics on the box, combined with the great Kunstler cover makes for a sweet package!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I wonder when their wildlife kits are coming out? The web site still says July...


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

ChrisW said:


> Nice looking graphics on the box, combined with the great Kunstler cover makes for a sweet package!


I agree Cdub! I'm looking forward to getting this kit since I've never owned it and was always priced out of my range @ auction.

On a side note, how are the other box art covers coming along? Nicely I hope.

~RK~


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Zorro is one I've always wanted as well.

Thanks for asking Roy. Art is in their hands, I'm sure Pete from Mega/Atlantis will fill in details and dates when he feels he can.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

My wife, myself and my son (especially) are HUGE Disney Zorro fans. When we eat dinner in front of the TV we throw the Zorro DVD's on. We have 2 of these kits on order (for starters) and I have been informed that one of them WILL go on display in the TV entertainment center. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> I wonder when their wildlife kits are coming out? The web site still says July...


*Final Mold adjustments are being done as we speak....

Z*


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Awesome news !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Robert.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Another must have!!! Beautiful, thanks for the update!!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Zathros said:


> *Final Mold adjustments are being done as we speak....
> 
> Z*


Excellent news Z! Looking forward to these as well. 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool thanks! I cant wait to get all of these in for my shop


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

One observation, Is that the same horse design that was with the Polar Lights Sleepy Hollow kit? I have one of those kits but it is currently in storage (it only comes out at halloween), from memory the pose seems identical.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

The Sleepy Hollow horse, as I recall, was designed to resemble the Aurora horse model that was used in the Zorro, Lone Ranger and White Stallion kits. The PL horse had hair texture added to the body that the Aurora model didn't have.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*horse*

The sleepy hollow horse is a horse of a different Color all together.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The SH horse is a piece of horse _ _ _ _. One of the many reasons I threw this kit away. They added sasquatch style hair to the horses left and right halves but none on the four parts that make up the inside legs... the hair just stops abruptly at the seams.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

That's a shame you pitched it. SH builds up to a pretty decent looking kit regardless of the flaws.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/sleepyhollow1.JPG

Love the Zorro kit!


~RK~


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

MEGA1 said:


> The sleepy hollow horse is a horse of a different Color all together.


The similar pose is what threw me off, the Sleepy Hollow horse has a lot more texture to the surface to represent ruffled hair.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I believe the horses name from Sleepy Hollow was DareDevil and ...well he was from Hell 
Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

To speed up the process, Jim Groman, who sculpted the Sleepy Hollow kit, was directed to use the Aurora White Stallion/Zorro/Lone Ranger horse as the basis for the Headless Horseman's steed.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, it looks great. But I noticed that Zorro is in white plastic and the horse is in black plastic. Is that how you guys are going to release our buddy? Or is that just a prototype and the whole plastic kit will be in black plastic?


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Jimmy B said:


> I remember the one and only time I had this kit. I was about 8 give or take and on my way to the dentist to have my last baby tooth removed which was imbedded in an absessed gum. Every 8 year old's worse nightmare and the experience didn't disappoint.
> 
> The dentist suggested my mom get me a popsicle to gnaw on the way home. We stopped at a confectionary on the way back (and recall in 1970 just about all retail merchants sold models). There I saw Zorro sitting behind the counter and high on a shelf. I couldn't take my eyes off it and my mother noticed. Without me even asking, Ma told the clerk to ring it up. A REAL fond memory.
> Mega-Lantis : To you I offer this misty eyed heartfelt thanks!!


Ah, a shameless sentimentalist - just like me! What a cool mom!

My mom got me the Hunchback model as an Easter present, and I hadn't asked for it. She went through my models and figured out which one I didn't own. (This was pre-Anthony Quinn injunction and pre-Polar Lights wariness of Disney injunctions.)


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

They could mold him in pink, purple or ANY color just so long as they repop him.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

That's right they can even mold Zorro in a rainbow color and wouldn't matter. It's how Atlantis wants to do it since it's their model. I'm only asking whether it's in the traditional black to keep the model as original as they could. That's all. It's no big deal, buddy for me.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

armymedic80 said:


> That's right they can even mold Zorro in a rainbow color and wouldn't matter. It's how Atlantis wants to do it since it's their model. I'm only asking whether it's in the traditional black to keep the model as original as they could. That's all. It's no big deal, buddy for me.


Thats the Zorro, the Gay Blade special issue there...


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Zorro is molded in a nice deep dark glossy black.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

You hear that DICK66, a nice DARK GLOSSY BLACK which is your preference.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not my preference. I paint my kits anyway so the actual color is moot. But black, dark blue, dark green, etc. are more difficult to work with during assembly. If a kit is molded in a light color you can paint it easily any color you want. If it is in black, its a bear to paint any other shade.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*primer/Zorro*

I always prime everything I do with Model Master enamel white or grey primer. It dries in minutes with a nice light coat. Just keep it ouside and in a box put on the mask, spray, run and close the doors and windows. Works great over all the putty work as well. I just cant see a kit and details clearly without the proper priming. 

http://www.megahobby.com/whiteprimerspraytestors.aspx

The original came in black zorro in anyhting but black just is not right. White Horse, Black Zorro that could be a possiblity for a limited few kits.

Pete


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*virtually all my kits are primed testors flat white..it seems to be the best for my purposes, and covers up the kits molded color well ( as the test shots of the bear and bison I am working on now) ..and the paint goes over it smoothly..I always prime any of my kits as it also works to seal the kit completely, especially when one uses filler..

Z *


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

So the molded color of the NEW Zorro kit will also be black just like the original. That's terrific and it can't get any better than that. And how you plan on doing this model will be your own personal preference with the black molded color. I prime every single model regardless of color because you need to do that so when you put down the actual final color the adhesion will be very tight.


----------



## mr hainey (Jun 13, 2009)

When will it be available in stores?
and approx. retail price?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

mr hainey said:


> When will it be available in stores?
> and approx. retail price?


http://www.megahobby.com/Atlantisaurorazorrotmmodelkit1-12atlantismodelcompany.aspx

Should be shipping soon, real soon...:hat:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I got Zorro coming from MarksHobbies and should be here by the weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## mr hainey (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys!
Anyone out there know why Polar Lights changed the name of the C57D from "Star Cruiser" to "Space Cruiser"?
Appreciate any input.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Thansk Mega!! Just got my notification of my Zorro kits shipping. C an't wait, thanks again guys, you rock!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

djnick66: prime it a bit with grey spray primer from your local hardware store. Then the color doesn't matter, and the paint sticks better. Man, what a difference it made when I discovered priming through this board.

Everybody else: MegaHobby has shipped my Zorro! Whoa! My Holy Grail has arrived!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tim Casey said:


> djnick66: prime it a bit with grey spray primer from your local hardware store. Then the color doesn't matter, and the paint sticks better. Man, what a difference it made when I discovered priming through this board.
> 
> Everybody else: MegaHobby has shipped my Zorro! Whoa! My Holy Grail has arrived!


Yea I know about primer... been modelling for nearly 40 years. I do prefer to work with bare plastic BEFORE I prime a kit. Tamiya ultra fine white primer is very good and their fine grey spray is very good also.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I typically use Rustoleum or Kyron gray primers and for the most part they work nicely and are relatively inexpensive particularly when compared to the hobby brands. I did note recently the Kyrlon didn't like going on the vinyl WOW Martian, it stayed tacky, but the Rustoleum seemed fine. I have had some odd things happen very recently though with the primer cracking occasionally later. I think that is a combination of the high humidity and heat here in Florida (I spray the rattle cans out doors in front of the garage) now and likely putting it on too thick. But they generally work great and the acrylics go on nicely over them.

Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You do have to watch solvent based primers on vinyl kits... same with paints. They can stay tacky and never dry. Some work fine, as you found... and others not so fine...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I had a horizon batman that stayed sticky for years. I think I used the old, non water based, black gloss testors enamel.


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> Thats the Zorro, the Gay Blade special issue there...


Sounds good... I will start working on my George Hamilton custom head now, lol....


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Just got shipping confirmation on mine! Should be here next week!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

otto said:


> Just got shipping confirmation on mine! Should be here next week!


Same here - Yeehaaaaa!!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Mine's enroute too. Happy days! 

~RK~


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Culttvman should be getting his shipment soon too.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...I got an email from MegaH., Zorro is on the way! Can't wait...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

He was on my front steps when I got home yesterday! W00T! Da Fox is in da house!

Another nostalgia trip thanks to my generation now being the ones running model companies!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Picked mine up today from the LHS here...thanks Atlantis for a GREAT kit!

MMM


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Picked mine up today from the LHS here...thanks Atlantis for a GREAT kit!
> 
> MMM


Man you don't waste any time do ya!!!!LOL!

Carol called me too, and asked if I wanted one..Passed for now.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

He rode into my yard today, via USPS Priority....


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*My champion of spanish Los angeles is shipping today, along with 2 confederate raiders, a mom creature , and a space ark....should be quite a nice package:thumbsup: *


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

I also got a White Stallion from Atlantis. I thought it would be interesting to do the two horses at the same time. I want to practice doing opposite painting techniques for the black and white equines since they are the same basic tool for both.
I look forward to seeing some buildups (Wolfman probably finished one or two already).


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

beatlepaul said:


> Man you don't waste any time do ya!!!!LOL!
> 
> Carol called me too, and asked if I wanted one..Passed for now.


This is one kit I didn't want to wait too long on...I don't know the size of the run and would rather not have to bid on e-place for it later!

MMM


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

My two arrived yesterday and it was funny to see the whole family actually happy to see a model kit :thumbsup: I am considering getting a 3rd and doing a Zorro on his white stallion from the start of the second season as well as Tornado.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> This is one kit I didn't want to wait too long on...I don't know the size of the run and would rather not have to bid on e-place for it later!
> 
> MMM


Good for you Mate!:thumbsup:

I may pick one up this weekend....


----------

